# Falla samsung 636 se calienta todo



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2011)

hola, les hago una consulta, tenia un familiar un samsung 636 , me parece hermoso aparato .

y un dia al querer cargarlo no prende mas y la pila se calienta , todo el celular, todo el cuerpo ....pense que estaba muerto  asi que lo deje de lado .

hace poco me decidi a usar la pila para otra aplicacion y ante de abrir el celu le di tension con la fuente en los bornes (sin la bateria puesta ) ........y esa belleza de celular arranco lo mas bien , encima pidiendo sim ........

bueno, mi duda ahora :
por que hace la falla entonces ??? 

le enchufe el cargador sin la bateria , la cual ya no puedo usarla por que paso a ser parte de un ser luminoso y no hay forma que regrese al celu.

pero , bueno , los datos que tengo :


DATOS :

 ** celu con cargador puesto::::: no anda nada , no hace nada .
 **  celu con la bateria y cargador conectado :  se calienta mucho todo el celu, el cuerpo todo .
 **celu sin bateria y con la fuente : ANDA !!!! (aca hago una aclaracion , deduzco yo que si le pongo una bateria cargada debe andar, por que el efecto es el mismo , a menos  que ... haya algo que no sepa yo, por que el celu y la bateria tienen 3 pines y yo use 2 )....calculo  no andaba cuando lo probe antes por que la bateria debia estar baja .  

alguien sabe que puede ser ???????????????
para saber si compro pila nueva , o pila y cargador, ........o quizas sea el conector , o el cargador interno , no se ........  quisiera tener una idea para saber que hago ....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 28, 2011)

Hola Fernandob, pregunto, cuando mencionas: "** celu con cargador puesto::::: no anda nada , no hace nada .", el cargador se encuentra conectado, pero sin alimentar?.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2011)

medi los bornes de la bateria(puede estar en corto ), y medi sin la bateria si le llega tencion en los conectores de la batería (deberia tener tencion )


			
				su majestad  dijo:
			
		

> yo opino que la bateria esta mala







			
				fernando dijo:
			
		

> el cargador interno


en la batería misma tiene una plaquetita con un ic regulador/cardador/si tenes otra bateria le podes quitar la plaquita esa y ponercela a la bataria del samsung 636 ,asumiendo que esa placa es la que este en corto


----------



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2011)

la bateria anda ok , es ahora parte de mi linternita a leds con la cual estoy muy feliz .

le solde cables a los bornes de lso lados (tiene 3 bornes, el del medio no lo use ) .
y de ahi a la linterna y a una bornera.

la use y incluso la cargue desde mi fuente de alimentacion con una R. serie limitadora y ok hasta ahora.
asi que la pila anda.

cuando digo que lo probe con cargador sin pila , obvio me refiero a cargador enchufado a 220v , y no calienta ni prende celular .



*lo que me quedo picando es eso de que las baterias ya traen el cargador, entonces "el cargador que se vende " es solo una fuente , nada mas ????? *
*saben de que es el tercer conector ?? *

*busque un rato en gogle y nada de la estructura interna de las baterias de celluares.....*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2011)

en el tercer conector se suele ser  para que el teléfono detecte la batería puesta,creo que también sirve para detecte  la carga ,pero no se si en todos los modelos es igual


----------



## Joytike (Dic 28, 2011)

Amigo si tu teléfono pe calienta demasiado No prende está en corto... Te recomiendo que desarmes el teléfono y la placa(tarjeta lógica) la labes con alcohol isopropilico o tiner es pera a que se seque o si tienes una pistola de calor calienta la placa también pudes usar flux y calentarla sin miedo que no pasa nada  un saludo...


----------

